# Post apoc shit posting



## Ley (Jun 8, 2011)

hi.

uhm. i've been chewing over this idea since 'round the end of freshman year. it's a graphic novel, which i'm calling Treble Ops: Uprising for now. the name will change once it comes together.

the point of this thread is to help me flesh out things and ideas, and i don't want to make the story sound cliche in any way- i want it to be truly unique without being dumb. i REALLY APPRECIATE INPUT. 

the.. i guess genre is a story is a post apocalypse zombie/military overthrow/getting over speicesism/repeat of history thing. 

here's a quote from something i've alluded to in the past:


> It's fallen into a Republic/Socialist country where their leader is a black/Armenian man named Marxus Kane, that has lead the country for 20 years. The country's people are 'pure'- there are no more mental and physical (hereditary) diseases- everyone with even the dormant genes were either imprisoned or sent to Australia (that time frame's America- Democracy and all). The Army is something to be feared.
> 
> Really specific sentence aside.. About 1000 years into the future, gun technology has ceased (so same guns being produced we have to day), leaps and bounds have been made by science, and the world has fallen into a Neo-Medieval/Techie/Steampunk kind of thing.
> Because the main baddies are almost undead things called 'Reapers', guns are only used in populated cities as the Reapers are sensitive to sound. Out in the siberian wilderness, things are left to swords and lazers.
> ...


----------



## Delta (Jun 9, 2011)

It sounds like you need a solid outline, because I had absolutely no idea what you were talking about by time I got to end of this. 
Dont bother fleshing out ideas yet, focus on organizing what you have, which is a lot. You have three potential main focuses for one sci-fi/post-apoc story: Politics, Zombies, Scientific Experimentation. As much as Im sure you'd love to, you cant have all three at the forefront because the story becomes scattered and hard to follow with numerous plot lines. 

In short, I suggest organization. Once you have a clear outline of your ideas and character and all that jazz, you should focus on which idea you're most passionate about, from there you'll be able to come up with many more ideas on your own

Then you can start asking how historically accurate it is, what people would be most interested in, if I makes sense -- As of now, its a cluster fuck.


----------



## Ley (Jun 9, 2011)

Winds said:


> It sounds like you need a solid outline, because I had absolutely no idea what you were talking about by time I got to end of this.
> Dont bother fleshing out ideas yet, focus on organizing what you have, which is a lot. You have three potential main focuses for one sci-fi/post-apoc story: Politics, Zombies, Scientific Experimentation. As much as Im sure you'd love to, you cant have all three at the forefront because the story becomes scattered and hard to follow with numerous plot lines.
> 
> In short, I suggest organization. Once you have a clear outline of your ideas and character and all that jazz, you should focus on which idea you're most passionate about, from there you'll be able to come up with many more ideas on your own
> ...



thaank


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinda going off of what Winds said, there's a _lot_ of information here, but it's more like a jumble bunch of ideas rather than an actual storyline. You're on the right track, though, in my opinion; I think if you can sort of organize it better, also as Winds said, and really make it more steady rather than kind of bumpy, it could be great.

Also, I'm terrified yet intrigued by the thought of an apocalypse so this is going to be interesting if you write it and I gather enough courage to read it.


----------



## Ley (Jun 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Kinda going off of what Winds said, there's a _lot_ of information here, but it's more like a jumble bunch of ideas rather than an actual storyline. You're on the right track, though, in my opinion; I think if you can sort of organize it better, also as Winds said, and really make it more steady rather than kind of bumpy, it could be great.
> 
> Also, I'm terrified yet intrigued by the thought of an apocalypse so this is going to be interesting if you write it and I gather enough courage to read it.


 
what's even better is that it's a comic book.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Ley said:


> what's even better is that it's a comic book.


OH GOD THE SIGHTS. My mind will turn them into dreams. I'm callin' it _right now_.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, sounds pretty good 
If you want to condense it into a solid outline, I'd consider mind-mapping it all, so that you have a single sheet that has all the info on you need. That's just what I do whenever I have a big idea like this.
Other than that, I think the idea of this as a comic book is pretty awesome!


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like you've given a lot of thought to the setting and history of your comic, but not enough to the actual story. Do you have characters yet?

  Because you've laid out so much back-story, you'll probably be tempted to include as much of it as you possibly can. Be wary of this. A solid, well thought out universe should be the icing on the cake. The real substance should come from your characters' struggles and their story arcs.

  We as an audience get bored if you tell us about a government becoming a socialist nightmare and performing experiments to develop super soldiers. Also, zombies. But show us Joe Somebody fighting off hordes of undead to bring back enough food for his sick friend to survive the night, and suddenly we care a lot more about what's happening. Depending on the urgency of the situation you create, you can make a scene very tense and exciting. 

  I have a suggestion for how you could structure the comic. Since you have back-story spanning hundreds of years, there's no way you could have a single story arc that spans the entire thing. Your characters don't live that long. Maybe you could write a series of stories that take place in the same universe but at different points along the timeline. Each chapter could introduce a new set of characters and a new conflict.

  I think that format lends itself well to a webcomic. It gives you an opportunity to use all of the history you've laid out so far and it keeps the story fresh. If you're ever bored of the current storyline, just end it and start a new one.

  Hope this helps!


----------

